# Puffers



## r0d1mus (Jul 5, 2004)

I have 2 gsp and 1 figure 8 puffer. I know they are brackish water fish, but can they also survive in a saltwater tank? Or do i have to wait until they get bigger?


----------



## Pufferpunk (Mar 9, 2004)

There haven't been any long-term documentation on keeping F8s in SW, or putting either in SW as juvies. I do know, that in keeping F8s in low-end BW (1.005-10) they can live 18+ years.


----------



## Crappy (Aug 18, 2004)

the GSP's move to pure salt when they are adult size so i think they would work not sure about the fig 8 though


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

yeah. i think linearchaos has her gsp living in a full marine tank with some other fish.


----------



## r0d1mus (Jul 5, 2004)

My tank is at 1.005 - 1.008 usually... so i guess its all good then


----------



## Pufferpunk (Mar 9, 2004)

Just because someone has been keeping their juvie fish in SW for a while (even a couple of years) it is a short time, compared to their long (sometimes 18+ years) lifespan. Like I said, there is no long-term documentation on this.


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

Pufferpunk said:


> Just because someone has been keeping their juvie fish in SW for a while (even a couple of years) it is a short time, compared to their long (sometimes 18+ years) lifespan. Like I said, there is no long-term documentation on this.


 ...


----------



## Pufferpunk (Mar 9, 2004)

What does that mean?


----------



## LinearChaos (Apr 22, 2004)

LOL...that means he said "gsp" not figure 8.









Thanks for picking up my slack pufferpunk! I'm a busy girl these days.

She's right you guys, I have both gsp's and figure 8's in full marine conditions...but the gsp's are not fully grown yet, they're at 4-5'' and the figure 8 is fully matured.


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

LinearChaos said:


> LOL...that means he said "gsp" not figure 8.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 hey puffergirl..long time since i've seened you post..how the mappa doing?


----------



## LinearChaos (Apr 22, 2004)

Yeah, I'm a busy girl...I own and operate two companies and I'm trying to finish my last semester of undergraduate work.

My mappa's growing like a weed! Awesome fish and tough too!!


----------

